# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ndikimi i muzikës në ndjenjat dhe shpirtin e njeriut.

## ClaY_MorE

Nuk ka shumë rëndësi sesi ndjehemi. 
Nuk ka shumë rëndësi se me kë jemi. 

Para muzikës të gjithë dorëzohemi. Tingujt e saj janë të njëjtë si ndjenja e dashurisë  :shkelje syri: 

Ju ftoj të diskutojmë mbi tingujt dhe arsyen pse muzika ndikon kaq shumë në gjendjen shpirtërorë të njeriut.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Në këtë temë ka disa informacione mbi evolimin e neuro-shkencës rreth ndikimit të muzikës. 

*Muzika qetëson më shumë se ilaçet.*

----------


## DI_ANA

Teme interesante Leo...

Shume bukur e thua,para muzikes te gjithe dorezohemi,po tingujt e saj jane te ngjashem me dashurine!
Dhe a e di pse?
Muzika eshte ritmi i valeve,zhurma e oqeaneve,kenga e zogjve,lahuta e kengetarit,rrahja e zemres,dielli qe shkelqen,nje vullkan me ngjyrat me te ndezura,ylberi,qielli,simfonia,jeta,dhimbja.....cd  o gje e bukur dhe cdo gje e dhimbshme qe mund te mendojme dhe imagjinojme nepermjet saj.
Mjafton te mbyllim syte nje moment dhe jemi te te gjitha keto qe permenda me siper...mjafton nje mbyllje sysh..

----------


## xfiles

Pa dyshim, muzika ka qene dhe eshte pjese e pandare e jetes sime, dhe besoj te shumices.
citoj DI_ANA dhe jam plotesisht dakord.

----------


## RaPSouL

Normal qe perkrahi mendimet e ketyre lart meje , dhe jam plotesisht dakord qe muzika eshte qetesues univerzal , kur je i stresuar shif lesho ndonje kenge te qete ashtu , ndonje balad , dhe shif se qetesohet menjeher shpirti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## [Perla]

> Teme interesante Leo...
> 
> Shume bukur e thua,para muzikes te gjithe dorezohemi,po tingujt e saj jane te ngjashem me dashurine!
> Dhe a e di pse?
> Muzika eshte ritmi i valeve,zhurma e oqeaneve,kenga e zogjve,lahuta e kengetarit,rrahja e zemres,dielli qe shkelqen,nje vullkan me ngjyrat me te ndezura,ylberi,qielli,simfonia,jeta,dhimbja.....cd  o gje e bukur dhe cdo gje e dhimbshme qe mund te mendojme dhe imagjinojme nepermjet saj.
> Mjafton te mbyllim syte nje moment dhe jemi te te gjitha keto qe permenda me siper...mjafton nje mbyllje sysh..



Shume te ndjera fjalet e tua dhe shume te verteta gjithashtu.Une mendoj se nepermjet tingujve flet shpirti,ndonjehere i lumtur ndonjehere i deshperuar.Varet nga kenga dhe kuptimi qe ato kane per cdo njeri,pra menyra sesi e perjeton secili.Une per veten time gjej ngushellim ne muzike atehere kur nuk mundem me ti mbaj gjerat per brenda dhe clirohem duke degjuar apo duke kenduar njekohesisht me kengetarin texit e kenges dhe ato fjale vertet jane nje pergjigje per castet e mia "gri".Ai text sikur shpreh te gjitha ato fjale qe une i mendoj po per nje arsye apo nje tjeter nuk mund ti them dot me ze te larte.Keshtu mendoj se ndikon tek te gjithe Magjia Engjellore e Muzikes qe qeteson shume shpirta te lumtur ose jo.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Po vete fjala Muzike, nenkupton ate MUZA. ( dhe inspiron etj etj)

Po leje qe inspiron njeriun, po edhe lulet rriten me shume, ku degjohet muzike klasike , eshte vertetuar se edhe lopet qesin qumesht me shume, po iu leshohet (degjojne) muzike klasike.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Po vete fjala Muzike, nenkupton ate MUZA. ( dhe inspiron etj etj)
> 
> Po leje qe inspiron njeriun, po edhe lulet rriten me shume, ku degjohet muzike klasike , eshte vertetuar se edhe lopet qesin qumesht me shume, po iu leshohet (degjojne) muzike klasike.


mos na thuaj qe muzika rrok vyshk lulet, se edhe kjo teori ekziston.

----------


## Artson

*Muzika per mua eshte gjuha e shpirtit. Kam vene re gjithashtu, qe njerezit harbute gjithashtu s'kane terheqje prej saj.*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> mos na thuaj qe muzika rrok vyshk lulet, se edhe kjo teori ekziston.


hahahaha, xfiles, tashti po e kuptoj, pse para 10 vjete, tek jan vyshkur lulet ne shtepine , tone, pikerisht atehere degjojsha shume rock....

bana hajgare pak (u talla*_)...

nuk besoj qe rock muzika vyshke lulet, gjate viteve mjaft te gjata,sa kam degjuar rock muzike, une personalisht mundem me thane, qe shume me shume kam pasur energji,... nuk e di nga ka ardhur ajo apo atehere kam qene 18 vjeq, ndoshta mosha etj etj...

mu kujtua tani nje thenie, kur mick jagger, me rolling stones mban per here te pare koncert ne Moske ne filim te viteve 90. 
e pyesin gazetaret: 
ne vitet 70 ta  Moto (..?!) , ka qene sex, drogs and rock and roll,
por tani cka eshte moto...
Mick iu kthen, tani eshte drogs, sex, and rock and roll... !!!  hahaha!

nuk deshta te them asgje interesant me ket, por e di, qe rocku, gjegjesisht rockerat kane bere ndryshime te medha ne bote, ne te gjitha fushat...

e dua rockun, xfiles, :buzeqeshje: 
hajt gezuar, klm

----------


## xfiles

edhe une e dua rrokun  :buzeqeshje: .
Po me ka rastisur njehere ne kete forum te na thone se muzika rrok eshte muzike e djallit dhe vyshk lulet, kuptohet, ca fanatike fetar.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

e vertet xfiles, edhe une kam degjuar ksi marrzira, zakonisht i thone kta fetaret te verber... por ne e dim qe nuk eshte e vertet... rocku eshte perndritje...
cool
kalo bukur

----------


## J@mes

*Si ndikon muzika ne procesin e te menduarit dhe te mesuarit*

_Pare ne aspektin psiko-social_.

Muzika ka nje influence teper te fuqishme mbi trupin tone, mendjen tone  dhe gjithashtu mbi emocionet tona. Mjafton vetem nje tingull dhe ai e stimulon te gjithe trupin tone ndersa nje melodi e fuqishme arrin te na bej te qajme papushim ose te gezojme dhe te shperthejme duke kercyer. Muzika ndikon mbi njerezit ne menyra te ndryshme, madje dhe te i njejti person ndikon ndryshe ne kohe te ndryshme. Kjo ndodh per te vetmen arsye se njerezit reagojne ne menyra te ndryshme ndaj muzikes.

Muzika ka  nje ndikim shume te madh ne proceset ritmike, kordinimin fizik, te menduarit kritik, ne procesin e te kujtuarit, te degjuarit dhe ne logjike. Por ndikim me te madh ajo ka ne procesin e te menduarit. Kjo vjen si rrjedhoje e faktit qe ne muzike kemi rritje te aftesive konjitive  dhe menyra e larte e te menduarit eshte ne limitet e saj. Niveli i energjise qe eshte i domosdoshem ne muzike, aftesia per te organizuar kohen, vetedisiplinimi, te menduarit abstrakt luajne nje rol pozitiv ne procesin e te menduarit.

Ne baze te studimeve te kryera studentet qe ishin te dhene mbas muzikes merrnin me shume pike ne testet e inteligjences.(RAUSCHER 1994) Aftesia e tyre per te krijuar imazhe mendore ishte shume me e larte se e studenteve qe nuk degjonin dhe nuk ishin te dhene mbas muzikes. Gjithashtu nga te dhenat e vazhdueshme eshte zbuluar se se studentet e muzikes dhe te apasionuarit mbas saj ne menyre periodike arrine  pike me te larta ne zgjidhjen e problemeve matematikore dhe ne seksionin special te ushtrimeve verbale te SAT ( scholastic aptitude test). Dhe padyshim qe eksiston nje korrelacion pozitiv midis muzikes dhe procesit te menduarit. Dhe ne pyesim si ? Sipas nje neurologu amerikan i universitetit te mjeksise ne Harvard misteri u zgjidh. Ai zbuloi se muzikantet te cilet jane gjeni ne nje fushe specifike te muzikes kane nje zone ne hemisferen e majte te trurit qe eshte me e zhvilluar se zakonisht. Kjo zone eshte quajtur planumi temporal. Zona e trurit qe eshte pergjegjese per procesin e te menduarit dhe planiumi temporal  stimulojne njera–tjetren duke shfryrezuar lidhjet qe kane qelizat e trurit ose te dyja keto zonat punojne ne te njejten kohe.

Nga *J@mes Douglas*

----------


## Aerial

Eshte thjesht ilaq... pa te s'ben hiq.

Per te gjithe bashkeforumsat, ua kisha rekomandu nje radio online, ma t'miren deri tani prej aq sa kam rastis neper internet.

http://www.sky.fm   mundeni me zgjedh llojin e muzikes qe doni me degju, keni me shume se 40 kanale muzikore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## geezer

nuk mund ta paramendoj jeten pa muzik

----------


## Endless

Muzika eshte pjese e jetes time,nuk do perceptoja dot jeten pa muzike!

Kur jam i merzitur me pelqen te degjoj balada(sidomos ato te Metallica-ve,Guns-ave etj) Pastaj kur dale 

per ndonje pub me shoqerine ose me te dashuren ndryshon rryma :shkelje syri: 

Me pak fjale nuk mund te bej dot pa muziken,edhe ne mengjes kur cohem do degjoje ndonje gje sipas 

rastit,per ta nisur diten mbare :ngerdheshje:

----------


## InMind

Muzika eshte ne relacion me gjendjen shpirterore te ati qe e ndegjon ose e krijon ate muzike, dmth eshte nje lloj pasqyrimi i gjendjes shpirterore dhe te ndjenjave te njeriut.

Gjat kohes qe jemi duke e ndegjuar muziken qe na pelqen, krijohet ky lloj racion i cili eshte ne harmoni te plote me gjendjen tone emocionale dhe shpirterore. Perveq kti relacioni Shpirt-Muzike krijohet edhe relacioni Trup-Muzike i cili shoqerohet me levizje fizike te trupit te cilat jane ne harmoni me tungujt dhe ritmin e muzikes. 

Per kete mendoj se eksistojne lloje te ndryshme te muzikes(zhanre te muzikes) njashtu siq ekzistojne lloje te ndryshme te njerezve per nga bota shpirterore dhe emocionale e tyre. Madje dhe nje person i vetem nuk e degjon te njejten muzike cdo here, por e ndryshon shijen e vete muzikore me kalimin e kohes mu pershkak te ndryshimit ose evuluimit te botes se tij shpirtrore dhe emocionale.

Muzika lind me njeriun dhe zvhillohet proporcionalisht me te.

----------


## xhensila86

per mua muzika eshte ilaci me i mire qe ekziston.....eshte mikja me e mire...se mendoj dot nje dit pa te.

----------


## Zombi

Oh, u mallengjeva nga kjo teme. Me ndodh qe te tradhetoj muziken nganjehere, kuptohet nga ritmi dinamik i jetes. Dhe tani ndjehem keq!

Por shpesh muzika percjell edhe emocionet tona. Ne rast rebelimi e ndjej veten ne rock. 

Muzika eshte ushqimi kryesor i shpirtit te njeriut.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve me keta tinguj-  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Para disa ditësh dëgjova në televizor se në maratonën që do të zhvillohej në New York do të ndalohej dëgjimi i muzikës nga atletët. Arsyeja: Muzika shërben si dopingu rrit rezistencën dhe shplodh shpirtin e tyre gjatë vrapimit. 

Pra me pak fjalë muzika ka një ndikim tepër të madh në trupin, ndjenjat dhe shpirtin e njeriut.

----------

